# pharo.org any chance of thsi getting onto 11.1?



## azathoth (Oct 13, 2017)

anyone?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

The version of the OS has nothing to do with what's available in the ports tree. All versions of FreeBSD for all supported architectures use the exact same ports tree.

Isn't this what you're looking for? lang/pharo


----------



## Beastie (Oct 13, 2017)

Maybe azathoth is asking for a more up-to-date version of the port, the one we currently have being 5 years old?


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 13, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Maybe azathoth is asking for a more up-to-date version of the port, the one we currently have being 5 years old?


Yes, but this was discussed before [1]. Of course nothing has changed since then because no one put in the work necessary to port it to FreeBSD.

[1] https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/61510/


----------

